# Need Help With Labe Results, Please. :)



## HobbitCookies (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm new here, and I needed some help interpreting my lab results. Posted below are my results along with reference ranges.

TSH: 1.58 (0.45-4.5)
Free T4: 1.12 (0.83-1.77)
T4: 7.3 (4.3-12.0)
T3: 89 (71-180)
TPO ab: 24 (0-34) *This number has gotten higher over my last few visits, but was told it's "not a concern" as it is still within the "normal range".
Triodothyronine: 2.1 (2.0-4.4)
My Vit. D was normal at 78.8 (32-100).

I am 23 F, on 50 mcgs Synthroid, but am still lethargic, must take naps frequently in order to "recharge my batteries". I also still have joint pain and mental fog. Is there anything in these numbers that would tell me why I am still having problems, because my endo says they are all with in normal range.

I am also EXTREMELY cold intolerant, I live in N.J., and I don't even use ac in the summer, and my heating bill in the winter is ASTRONOMICAL (I keep the heat on 80 F -85 F). Today, went I went to the endo, she remarked about how cold may hands were, but that was it, just said they felt cold. I've been taking my temp in the morning, like some people suggest, and it's never higher than 97.3 F, but usually hovers around 96.8 F.

Side Note: 
Do dome people just have a natural cold intolerance, and low body temp even with thyroid treatment, because according to my doctor, they do: Is that true? I'm thinking "no", but I could be wrong.

HobbiitCookies

:evilgrin0025:


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

A free T3 would be revealing in your labs. Your TSH and T4 are okay, but not terrific--if the T3 were on the low side you could have a good case to lobby for a small increase in meds to see if that helps.

The cold intolerance could be Raynaud's. Have you had your ferritin checked? It's also common in people who are anemic.

Normal body temperature can vary by a degree or so around the average 98.6. Yes, some people do have a naturally low body temperature, so it is helpful to know that, as then an increased body temperature from a fever might not be so obvious otherwise.

How long have you been on medications?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HobbitCookies said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here, and I needed some help interpreting my lab results. Posted below are my results along with reference ranges.
> 
> ...


Hi HobbitCookies! I read the Trilogy and loved every adventure!

That said, "You are horribly undermedicated."

Free T3 (triiodothyronine) is in the basement. It is best in the upper part of the range as give by your lab; around the 75% mark.

FT4 is also below the mid-range of 2.02. FT4 is what converts to FT3. FT3 is your energy and thermogenic source. I am sure you are freezing. And tired.

How long have you been on 50 mcgs. and why has the doc not addressed this?

Also, as long as you are undermedicated, TPO will likely continue to rise.

Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less, by the way.


----------



## HobbitCookies (Apr 19, 2011)

@Andros

Thanks for the info, I've been on meds for about 3 years. I was diagnosed at age 20, right after my 20th birthday; nice present, right? My GP at the time refused to give me a referral to see an endo,but around that time my insurance changed and I no longer needed referrals to see a specialist, so I promptly found an endo who tested all my thyroid hormones and adrenals and other stuff (I remeber them taking no lie, like 16 viles of blood). Based on my clinical presentation and labs I was diagnose as hypothyroid (at the time antibody negative). I was put on Levoxyl 50 mcg to start then tested in 4 weeks, then I was bumped up to 100 mcgs and put on 5 mcg Cytomel as well. With a few increases and tweeks over those 3 years I was doing pretty good under her care. Then she retired just this past September (2010). I was really unware of how rare a doctor she was, and how most doctors do not do what she did. I never really researched thyroid while under her care because everything seemed fine, I didn't have a need to, the only thing I really looked up was how to take my meds (interations and such) and foods to avoid (which was devestating because I love kale and cauliflower).

My old endo even let me try Armour, which was fabulous until they reformulated it, then I went back to the synthetics. I only wanted to try Armour, because I wanted to be "hippie-all-nayural", but if it didn't work it didn't work, no big deal.

I then had to find a new doctor. I found another local endo, who promply stripprd me off my meds to get a baseline, then switched me to Synthroid only.

I've been on as high as 200 mcg T4 and every does inbetween, but have not felt relief from being cold and tired.

I was never told before, but have just recently found out that I can swing from hypo to hyper with autoimmune thyroid disease. At some points between last Oct. and now I was told I was slightly hyper based on my results, but I didn't feel any different.

Anyway, I was put down to 50 mcgs Synthroid as of 3/17/11 and just had it bumped to 75 as of my appointment today. I don't know if it will help, or if I really do need that T3.

I have a fullness in my neck, and it's kind of sore, but "that's not of any concern".

I think it's time to find a new doctor, not sure. Part of the problem is I don't think I should be the one to suggest a medication or a treatrment: I don't want to be annoying, I'm not the doctor, it's not my place; that's how I look at it. I feel like I'm no better than a celebrity or a wealthy person who "doctor shops" for narcotics or sleep aids. Plus, I'm not sure if I should find another endo or just find a really good GP. It's all so confusing, and when I look at those "thyroid friendly" doctor list, I feel as though I am in fact "doctor shopping", especially when people post things on there like "this doctor perscribes Armour" or stuff like that.

Just a little over a year ago I was working two jobs (combined to be 40+ hrs. per week), going to school, and running about 25-30 miles a week + yoga + pilates, and as much as I complained that I never had "free time", though I enjoyed my work outs, I would go back to that life in a heartbeat if I was physically able to. That is the life a 23 year old should have, I should be able to go and go and go.

I try to tell my doctor these things, and that it's impacting on my relationships (I sometimes choose not to go places or do things because I know it will be too cold for me, like camping, or boat trips and stuff, and that I cna't even sleep in the same room with my boyfriend because I have to have the temp up so high that he literally can sleep like that), but it's like in one ear and out ther other.

This poast is all over the place, but it's kind of like a metaphor for my life right now, lol.


:evilgrin0025:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HobbitCookies said:


> @Andros
> 
> Thanks for the info, I've been on meds for about 3 years. I was diagnosed at age 20, right after my 20th birthday; nice present, right? My GP at the time refused to give me a referral to see an endo,but around that time my insurance changed and I no longer needed referrals to see a specialist, so I promptly found an endo who tested all my thyroid hormones and adrenals and other stuff (I remeber them taking no lie, like 16 viles of blood). Based on my clinical presentation and labs I was diagnose as hypothyroid (at the time antibody negative). I was put on Levoxyl 50 mcg to start then tested in 4 weeks, then I was bumped up to 100 mcgs and put on 5 mcg Cytomel as well. With a few increases and tweeks over those 3 years I was doing pretty good under her care. Then she retired just this past September (2010). I was really unware of how rare a doctor she was, and how most doctors do not do what she did. I never really researched thyroid while under her care because everything seemed fine, I didn't have a need to, the only thing I really looked up was how to take my meds (interations and such) and foods to avoid (which was devestating because I love kale and cauliflower).
> 
> ...


With labs like that, I would like to encourage you to not worry about what others may think or not think. You are going to have to advocate for yourself here.

You had a piece of gold in your hands; I am sorry you lost this good doc. I have one now and I live in fear that she is going to retire.

Any doc that has their female patient on T4 as high as 200 mcg. and the patient is NOT responding should wonder what in the heck is going on. It is unconscionable what is being done to you.

Find a doc to either put you back on T4 and Cytomel or Armour. I love the new Armour. It absorbs faster and better. Your choice but you have to do this or you will lose the best part of your adult life and end up mighty sick on top of it.

Hugs,


----------



## HobbitCookies (Apr 19, 2011)

I got an second opinion (fron a "well-respected" doctor in my area who just retired, a friend of my mother's ... btw my mom is a nurse) about my lab results, and this is the answer I got:

"Your lab results are fine, any increases may make you hyperthyroid. As for Cytomel and Armour, I've never used them; they are old-fashioned and out-dated treatments. All you have to do is push yourself to run and workout like you used to, and everything will get better. You just need those endorphines you were used to getting from exercise."

Umm ... okay, I'll give it a try. Maybe it will actually work, who knows, stranger things have happened, right?

I guess the fact that I used to weight 120 lbs a year ago, and am now 156 lbs, eat only 1200 calories or less a day and my weight won't budge, not to mention the fact that I have been goinbg to the gym and doing minimum 3 miles a day 3xweek on the eliptical plus pilates reformer 3xweek mean nothing. I guess I was making way more endorphines then than I am now.

I am even more confused now. I'm not a stupid person, but I know whne to admit that I don't know something and as some one who does, or at least is supposed to, i.e. a doctor.

:evilgrin0025:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HobbitCookies said:


> I got an second opinion (fron a "well-respected" doctor in my area who just retired, a friend of my mother's ... btw my mom is a nurse) about my lab results, and this is the answer I got:
> 
> "Your lab results are fine, any increases may make you hyperthyroid. As for Cytomel and Armour, I've never used them; they are old-fashioned and out-dated treatments. All you have to do is push yourself to run and workout like you used to, and everything will get better. You just need those endorphines you were used to getting from exercise."
> 
> ...


Frankly, I don't see how that could possibly work as you have no Free T3 to work with. FT3 is what gives you energy; it drives the metabolism.

I think the doctor is old-fashioned and not willing to learn "new" things. That is my humble opinion.

Ken Woliner MD, Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## HobbitCookies (Apr 19, 2011)

One last question, then I really have to get my mind of my thyroid issues (for a wee bit) and back on to my academics:

What about tanning?

I used to go tanning, like in a booth, but then stopped about 2 years ago. I always felt like I had more energy right after a tanning session, so maybe that was helping in some way?

And ...

While I'm searching for a new doctor, is there anything I can do in the interum to help myself naturally, supplement or food wise?

I am aready eatting 2 raw brazil nuts daily for selenium

I also take 1000 mg L-tyrosine and L-carnitine.

I take 1000 mcg biotin for hair, skin, and nails.

Vitamin D3 5,000 ius.

I do not eat brassica vegetables, even though i love them, or soy of any kind.

I only eat fresh, organic fruits, vegetables, nuts, seeds, dairy, fish, meat, and eggs... no processed foods. The closest thing to packaging are egg cartons and yogurt containers.

I use floride free toothpast and opt out of floride treatments at the dentist.

I only drink filtered water or San Pellegrino out of glass bottles.

I think that just about covers my "organic hippie OCD".

I was thinking of adding D-ribose, but I didn't know if that would be beneficial or not?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HobbitCookies said:


> One last question, then I really have to get my mind of my thyroid issues (for a wee bit) and back on to my academics:
> 
> What about tanning?
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh! L-Carnitine is used to treat hyperthyroid; that is how antithyroid this enzyme is. Lord have mercy.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11502782

And exogenous vitamin D may not be a good idea at this time.
Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

I have used a tanning bed for years and years w/no ill effects and I have Lupus as well. I don't over do it though. Max time for me is 20 minutes and that is after having slowly built up to it.

I do feel that that plus the natural sun which I am sure to get plenty of especially since my tanning place closed "definitely" triggers the endorphins.


----------



## HobbitCookies (Apr 19, 2011)

I just read the L'carnitine study, and WHOA! Needless to say I will be stopping that immediately. I was actually taking it to aid fat loss while retaining muscle mass; ironic, huh?

Thanks so much for the info, I would have never found that stuff out had I not joined this board.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HobbitCookies said:


> I just read the L'carnitine study, and WHOA! Needless to say I will be stopping that immediately. I was actually taking it to aid fat loss while retaining muscle mass; ironic, huh?
> 
> Thanks so much for the info, I would have never found that stuff out had I not joined this board.
> 
> Thank you so much!


You are very welcome. I don't know what the half-life of L-Carnitine is but you must let me know how you are doing re this.

This could have been a major impediment to you!

I personally would be anxious to see if your numbers have moved re your labs in about 8 weeks or so. Wouldn't you?

Found this; short half life.........
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19178874


----------

